# FB marketplace $250 lathe in "great shape"



## Barncat (Feb 4, 2020)

The description says it is in great shape and only needs cleaning.


----------



## hman (Feb 4, 2020)

The rust is in the exact shape of what used to be metal.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes it is. 
Remove the legs, get a nice hunk of live edge plank in your choice of wood species mount the legs and there you go. 
Not sure what to do with the rest. I could try to salvage the tailstock to make one for my RoTab.


----------



## Packard V8 (Feb 4, 2020)

About what one would expect from Farcebook; less than nothing.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd hate to see what they think is bad shape. Sad.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 5, 2020)

I would have to pass on this one , no qctp .


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I would have to pass on this one , no qctp .


There's no 'Quick' anywhere on that poor puppy.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 5, 2020)

No QCGB... though it might have all the change gears. Rusted together!


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 5, 2020)

Only need about 400 gallons of evaporust... 

Might not be much left though...


----------



## Superburban (Feb 5, 2020)

Interesting chuck on it. If you can see past the rust.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 5, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> No QCGB... though it might have all the change gears. Rusted together!


No problem, it's in good shape when it was taken out of service 20yrs ago and put outside uncovered. Besides its only surface rust....NOT! If I had a nickel for every time I read those words I could buy a new machine.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 5, 2020)

Its a protective oxide coating. Or the optional iron oxide finish. Hard to tell which from the pic.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 5, 2020)

I've come to appreciate the difference between the look of dust and dirt encrusted oil and rust. I can only think somebody with something as deeply rusted as this has no clue there are precision surfaces involved that evaporust can clean but won't repair the pits. Oil encrusted dust and dirt can be cleaned off and while it looks AWEFUL seems to act as a preservative. Not so in this case. There is no sign oil anywhere.


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 6, 2020)

A file and some sandpaper, maybe use the angle grinder, and it’s as good as new.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 6, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Yes it is.
> Remove the legs,


Yep I would offer up 100 bucks to get the legs and scrap the rest.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 6, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Yep I would offer up 100 bucks to get the legs and scrap the rest.


Grab the tail stock for me pls, I'll go in for $20.   
I remember looking for legs for my Logan back around the turn of the century, $200-250...


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 6, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Yep I would offer up 100 bucks to get the legs and scrap the rest.


Yup, Or weld a chain to it and use it for a boat anchor.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 6, 2020)

Have to say it, but we could cut out cast iron pieces to use on other projects, couldn't we?


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 6, 2020)

Like slice the bed into 12" chunks to practice scraping?


----------



## FanMan (Feb 7, 2020)

What blows my mind is that even the [presumably] chromed handles have an even patina of rust...


----------



## Barncat (Feb 7, 2020)

I have passed on farm equipment that was that rusty and moss covered, couldn't imagine buying a piece of precision equipment like that. I really don't know what people are thinking. In the same FB marketplace search there are two monarchs for 500 and 800. Do people not look around at what else is for sale?


----------



## Janderso (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, just wow.


----------

